# Hi, I'm Beverley Lynne



## Tim KS (May 9, 2014)

Welcome to the forum, Bev. There is plenty of reading & info here to keep you busy until next spring. Good luck with your bees.


----------



## WWBee (Jun 18, 2015)

welcome


----------



## jly500 (Jul 28, 2013)

Welcome.


----------



## BeeMoose (Oct 19, 2013)

Hello Beverley, welcome to BeeSource. Good Luck on your hives next year.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome, Glad you have a local club. I have bee to Ross River,,, I have a place in Circle Alaska. You have your work cut out for you. Enjoy.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Beverley!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource and good luck with your new hobby!


----------



## Cyan (Jan 27, 2015)

Welcome!


----------



## wdale (Jun 27, 2014)

Welcome Bev
I used to live about 1000Km south of you. Have been keeping bees in the north about 40 some years ago. they can be wintered up there as the temps are not as cold as they use to be! -40 and -60
Hope you get set up next year keep in touch


----------



## mountainmanbob (Jun 3, 2015)

Welcome to site. 
I'm sure that you will enjoy beekeeping as much as my wife and I do.

Therrrrrr-great 

Mountainmanbob


----------



## DeepCreek (Jan 23, 2015)

Nice to see you are trying to bee ready for Spring. Welcome to the forum.


----------

